# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  Aladino WiFi phone and AWMN SIP servers FTW

## badge

To Aladino WiFi είναι μια τηλεφωνική συσκευή VoIP μέσω ασυρμάτων δικτύων. Μοιράζεται από την Telecom Italia στους χρήστες της, ώστε αυτοί να πραγματοποιούν κλήσεις Net2Phone. Κατασκευάζεται από τη Samsung και ο πλήρης τίτλος της είναι WIP-6000A. Μπορείτε να τη βρείτε στο Ιταλικό eBay (http://www.ebay.it/) αν κάνετε ένα search για 'Aladino', και πωλείται στα 38 με 40 ευρώ περίπου. Μαζί παίρνετε και τη βάση-φορτιστή του. Στα ομολογουμένως αρκετά ελκυστικά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά περιλαμβάνονται camera, επιλογή για hands free και αρκετά ανθεκτική μπαταρία (σε σχέση με τους ανταγωνιστές).

https://partner.net2phone.com/partnersu ... efault.asp

Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι ότι είναι κλειδωμένο ώστε να βλέπει δίκτυα της Telecom Italia. Με λίγη βοήθεια, εμείς θα το ξεκλειδώσουμε ώστε να παίζει με τα freespots του AWMN. Θα έχουμε έτσι μια συσκευή που θα κάθεται στο γραφείο μας, θα μπορεί να μας ακολουθεί παντού, και θα μας δίνει AWMN VoIP κλήσεις οπουδήποτε έχουμε κάλυψη δικτύου. Πάμε λοιπόν!

Καταρχήν δημιουργούμε ένα access point με ESSID *'Alice-12345678'* και χωρίς προστασία. Αυτό θα πρέπει να μπορεί να αποδώσει διευθύνσεις μέσω DHCP, οι οποίες να δίνουν πρόσβαση προς το AWMN. Κάποιος που θα θελήσει λεπτομέρειες επ' αυτού ας μου στείλει ένα pm, ωστόσο μέσες άκρες η διαδικασία έχει ως εξής :

*Για Ubuntu ή Debian*


```
wlanconfig ath0 destroy
wlanconfig ath0 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode ap
iwconfig ath0 essid Alice-12345678
ifconfig ath0 192.168.0.1/24
apt-get install dhcp3-server
nano /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
```

*Για Windows*


```
Ρυθμίσεις Δικτύου -> Ασύρματη Κάρτα
Γυρίζουμε σε ad-hoc και βάζουμε IP
Κατεβάζουμε το tftp32.exe
Ρυθμίζουμε range από IPs που θα αποδίδονται
(κάποιος αν μπορεί ας δώσει λεπτομέρειες)
```

Ανοίγουμε το τηλέφωνο. Πρώτα από όλα θα πρέπει να απενεργοποιήσουμε την προστασία Access Control. Αφού λοιπόν κάνουμε register με το Access Point και πατήσουμε το [No] ώστε να βγούμε στην κεντρική οθόνη, πληκτρολογούμε τον κωδικό **#0214*1004#* . Βγαίνει το μήνυμα 'Access Control on' και πάμε παρακάτω.

Πρόσβαση στο μενού του κατασκευαστή. Πατάμε **#8999*8378#* και βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε διάφορες επιλογές. Καταρχήν επιλέγουμε *Env Settings (4)* και απενεργοποιούμε εκεί τις επιλογές *DSIGN* και *PROV* (Off και στα δύο). Πίσω. Πάμε στο *[7] Upgrade* και δίνουμε τα κάτωθι στοιχεία :

*[3] Set Upgrade Protocol* -> FTP auto
*[4] Set Main CNF file* -> Upgrade.cnf (προσοχή στο κεφαλαίο U)
*[6] Server login ID* -> awmn
*[7] Server login Passwd* -> awmn
*[8] Directory path* -> /aladino/

Πίσω και δηλώνουμε στο *[6] Upgrade Server IP* -> 10.2.86.2

Ξανά στο menu *[7] Upgrade* επιλέγουμε το *[1] Start Main Upgrade* και η διαδικασία αρχίζει. Καλού κακού βάζουμε το τηλέφωνο στη βάση του ώστε να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι η διαδικασία θα ολοκληρωθεί κανονικά. Μετά το τέλος της, το τηλέφωνο θα ξεκινήσει με το νέο του firmware και θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί κανονικά σε οποιοδήποτε ασύρματο δίκτυο βρει.

Να του αλλάξουμε τώρα γλώσσα. Πατάμε [Menu], μετά 5 (εμφανίζονται τα Settings), και μετά 6 (Language) όπου κάνουμε την επιλογή μας.

Για να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει εντός του AWMN, θα πρέπει να προσπελάσουμε τα VoIP Settings. Πατάμε λοιπόν [Menu], μετά 5, πάνω βελάκι (12 Test Mode) και 5 (VoIP Settings).
*service domain name* -> sip.awmn
*service domain port* -> 5060
*expire time* -> 3600
*proxy ip* -> sip.awmn
*proxy port* -> 5060
*portal server domain* -> sip.awmn
*my SIP port* -> 5060
*my RTP port* -> 49648
*my RTP codec 1* -> g729a
*my tel number* -> 67542 (το νουμεράκι σας)
*sip auth user* -> αφήνετε κενό

Reboot και είσαστε έτοιμοι να παίξετε με το νέο σας παιχνιδάκι. Φυσικά και αντί για sip.awmn μπορείτε να δηλώσετε το δικό σας Asterisk και να δοκιμάσετε τα γνωστά τρυκ που γνωρίζουμε. Αν θέλετε να κάνετε ακόμα περισσότερα, το Aladino Wiki θα σας κρατήσει απασχολημένους για πολύ καιρό.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον netsailor για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του στη συγγραφή των ανωτέρω, όπως επίσης και για το ότι μου υπέδειξε τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή. Τεράστιε, you rule  ::

----------


## panxan

Πολύ καλό Νικόλα.
Και έχει και πολύ καλά χαρακτηριστικά.
Άντε να το βρούμε τώρα.  ::

----------


## commando

και αμα εχουμε ασυμμετρια και δεν βγαινουμε στο 10.2.86.2 lol.Πολυ καλο μεσα και εγω για ομαδικη

----------


## spirosco

Νομιζω πως αυτο το χρησιμοτατο topic "δενει" καλυτερα στα Hardware VOIP Reviews.

well done badgesailor  ::

----------


## NiKoSaEi

Καλα αυτα τα wifi αλλα απο ισχυ τι λενε????  ::

----------


## Neuro

Καλή φάση. Είναι κάποιος που ξέρει Ιταλικά και σκέφτεται να αγοράσει μερικά από το Ιταλικό ebay;

----------


## panxan

Να το φέρει ξανά στο Αμπελοκηποmetting αυτός που το αγόρασε και να το σκίσει ο κος Badge ως Workshop  ::  
A!! Και να μας θυμίσει από ποιον το πήρε  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

απο διάρκεια μπαταρίας τι λέει γενικότερα badge?

----------


## badge

Χτες είπα να κάνω μια δοκιμή συνεχούς ομιλίας. Το κρέμασα σκουλαρίκι στο αυτί και έβαλα τον JB172 να με πάρει τηλέφωνο. Κράτησε γύρω στη μία ώρα και 20 λεπτά, και βάσταγε ακόμα. Η μπαταρία είχε πέσει στη μία γραμμή βέβαια, αλλά συνέχιζα να μιλάω.

Τώρα για χρόνο αναμονής, θα σας πω όταν το πάρω από τη βάση του για μια βόλτα. Ελπίζω το φιλόξενο AP του noisyjohn να εξυπηρετήσει την ανάγκη επικοινωνίας μου μαζί με τον καφέ μου στο Θησείο  ::  οπότε θα σας έχω μετά και αποτελέσματα από χρόνο αναμονής.

----------


## JB172

Ολα στο βωμό του testing λέμεεεεε!  ::  
Μια χαρά ακουγόταν ο badge, αν και κουράστηκε τόση ώρα με το σκουλαρίκι στο αυτί.

----------


## Neuro

Το έκανα και εγώ το firmware upgrade μέσω internet όπως και ο pajoee. Τελικά νομίζω το μόνο κώλυμα που υπάρχει στις οδηγίες του Badge είναι πως πρέπει να γίνει και το DHCP disable και να βάλλεται την IP καρφωτή. Νομίζω πως το aladino πριν κάνει το upgrade κάνει reassociation με το AP και διαγράφεται η IP του upgrade server. Τα αρχεία στον ftp 216.53.67.161 είναι τα ίδια ακριβώς με αυτά στο ftp 10.2.86.2 του Badge. 

Επίσης και χωρίς upgrade του aladino μπορούσα να συνδεθώ στο sip.awmn και σε οποιοδήποτε AP. Για το AP υπάρχει επιλογή στο settings (menu 5) security (7) select network (5) αρχικά έχει τα Alice networks επιλεγμένο οπότε επιλέγουμε all networks ή ότι παρόμοιο έχει (δε θυμάμαι και δε μπορώ να δω γιατί το flashαρα πλέων). Εάν βάλεται και στο Voip Settings (menu – 5 – 12 (test mode) ή με *#8999*8378# [αφού έχουμε το access control on *#0214*1004#]) τα settings που λέει ο Νίκος το τηλέφωνο συνδέεται κανονικά και δέχεται και κάνει κλήσεις μέσω awmn.

Είναι από τα καλύτερα Χριστουγεννιάτικα δώρα που έλαβα ποτέ.  ::

----------


## igna

Τώρα το μόνο που μένει είναι να βρούμε τρόπο να στέλνουμε sms me foto. Μάλλον πρέπει να στήσουμε κάποιο server.  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Kαι το δικο μου ετοιμο. Δουλεψε μια χαρα με τον ftp του badge επιλεγοντας "ftp auto" στο upgrade menu.
Thanks kaba & badge  ::

----------


## liousis

Τα έκανα όλα όπως γράφει ο badge και έκανε κανονικά upgrade από τον ftp του.Μετά έβαλα τις ρυθμίσεις που γράφει για τι sip.awmn αλλα μου γράφει not registered.Πρέπει να κάνω κάποια άλλη διαδικασία για να κάνω registration στο sip.awmn και εάν ναι τι κάνω??? 


Υ.Γ:Είμαι λίγο άσχετος με αυτά...μην βαράτε...  ::

----------


## liousis

Τελικά μου δούλεψε.Άλλαξα το sip.awmn και έβαλα Proxy & User Domain : 10.2.100.3,που το είχα α δει σε ένα turtorial του Μαστρο-Σπύρου για το sjphone..H πρώτη δοκιμαστική εισερχόμενη ήταν από τον igna...Thanks man..  ::  
Ευχαριστώ το kabaiver για την προμήθεια,τον badge για το turtorial τον socrates που μου το έφερε στην Εύβοια και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.

Καλή χρονιά να έχετε , με υγεία!

----------


## kabaiver

Χαίρομαι που τα καταφέρατε. Τελικά, με το που έκανα τη διαδικασία με άλλο AP μου δούλεψε κανονικά η αναβάθμιση όπως το περίμενα. Οπότε οι υπόλοιποι θα τα πάρετε έτοιμα αν θέλετε.

----------


## nikpanGR

οκ το παρέλαβα.Τέλειο...Τhanks karvaiver για την ώρα που ξόδεψες για το flashαρισμα και για την όλη υποστήριξη..

----------


## liousis

Στο δικό μου η μπαταρία δεν κρατάει όυτε μέρα με 5 λεπτά ομιλίας το πολύ ημερησίως!!!Σήμερα το φόρτησα 2 φορές...  ::  
Μου φαίνετε πολύ περίεργο το γεγονός ότι όποτε το πιάνω η μπαταρία του είναι ζεστή αρκετά!Άρα είναι πολύ πιθανόν να έπεσα σε βλαμένο.Ίσως βραχυκυκλώνει η μπαταρία του...  ::

----------


## panxan

Παρελήφθει την Τετάρτη και μετά από ένα διήμερο σκίσιμο, παίζει άψογα.
@liousis Η μπαταρία του, με πολύ σκανάρισμα (βόλτες στην γειτονιά κ.τ.λ.) μου άντεξε και τις 2 μέρες. Ομιλία είχα περίπου 10 λεπτά

Thanks για όλα kab & badge

----------


## liousis

Μπορεί και να μην το φόρτισα καλά.Χθες το άφησα όλο το βράδυ να φορτίζει και μου άναψε το πράσινο λαμπάκι στην βάση φόρτισης του.Τις άλλες 2 φορές που το φόρτιζα κοίταζα την ένδειξη της μπαταρίας στο τηλέφωνο και μόλις γέμιζε το έβγαζα,ενώ το λαμπάκι τις βάσης ήταν ακόμη κόκκινο...  ::  
Τελικά πρέπει σίγουρα να έκανα βλακεία!!!  ::

----------


## dimitriss

Το πήρα και γώ  ::  αν και δεν έχω προλάβει να παίξω όσο θα ήθελα, δείχνει πολύ ωραίο!!!! 

Ευχαριστώ kabaiver για όλα!!!

----------


## badge

Δεν μου έκανε κανείς heads up, ξεχάστηκα και εγώ, και τώρα μόλις είδα τις απεγνωσμένες κλήσεις για βοήθεια  ::  

Εντάξει, το αρχικό tutorial δεν είναι και ό,τι πιο τέλειο. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η διαδικασία, όπου κι αν ψάξετε, είναι γραμμένη στα Ιταλικά. Και εγώ όταν μου πέτυχε το flashing πέταξα από τη χαρά μου και άρχισα να καταγράφω τι είχα κάνει. Δεν είχα δεύτερο στα χέρια μου να είμαι 100% σίγουρος.

Αν έχει κάποιος διορθώσεις των λαθών του αρχικού post, τον παρακαλώ θερμά να μου τις αποστείλει για να διορθώσω. Με γειες και καλομίλητα στους νέους ιδιοκτήτες  ::

----------


## Neuro

Με τον ένα ή με τον άλλο τρόπο τη βρήκαμε τη λύση. Έτσι πρέπει να είναι τα καλά tutorials, να περιέχουν και μερικά κενά για να πάρει και αυτός που το διαβάζει μια γεύση από την αγονία και το ψαχούλεμα. Αν ήταν να τρώμε μόνο μασημένη τροφή ... την έχουμε κάτσει την βάρκα.  ::  

No worries badge we wouldn't have it any other way  ::

----------


## pajoee

Συμφωνών με τον Neuro.

Χωρίς λίγο παίδεμα δεν λέει!!! Τελικά όμως τα καταφέραμε όλοι οπότε νομίζω ότι είμαστε ΟΚ. Όποιος έχει πρόβλημα ας γράψει εδώ για να βοηθήσουμε.

Ερώτηση:
Μπορεί κανείς να στήσει κανέναν mms server???

----------


## vegos

Thanx everybody  :: 

Μόλις το παρέλαβα κι εγώ.

Το απόγευμα τα πειράματα  ::

----------


## dalex

.....................................

----------


## igna

> Επίσης με WPA - WEP το έχει παίξει κάποιος;


Παίζει μια χαρά, απλά θέλει οπωσδήποτε 24 χαρακτήρες για WPA, (έτσι τουλάχιστον δουλεύει στο δικό μου).

----------


## socrates

Νέος αριθμός: *09790*

To upgrade δεν μου δούλεψε μέσω του ftp του badge αλλά έπαιξε με τις ρυθμίσεις από το ιντερνετικό site. Βέβαια η δεύτερη προσπάθεια ήταν μετά από reset στα factory defaults.

Ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμη η νέα συσκευή!

----------


## dalex

................................

----------


## kabaiver

Να επανέλθω λίγο στα του aladino...

Argi παρέλαβε
Igna παρέλαβε
Neuro παρέλαβε
panxan παρέλαβε
Socrates παρέλαβε
liousis παρέλαβε
dalex παρέλαβε
vegos παρέλαβε
pajoee παρέλαβε
spirosco παρέλαβε
dimitriss παρέλαβε
nikpanGR παρέλαβε
ysam ;;;;;;;;;;;;; (που χάθηκε αυτός ρε παιδιά ::

----------


## spirosco

> ysam ;;;;;;;;;;;;; (που χάθηκε αυτός ρε παιδιά


Εισαι λιγο ερωτευμενος ή ιδεα μου ειναι? 
το ειχα παραλαβει εγω αυτο πριν τα Χριστουγεννα  ::

----------


## igna

Αν σου περισσεύει φέρτο από δω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kabaiver

Ωχ. Μάλλον του Argi είναι... Θα στείλω pm κι αν δεν είναι του Αργύρη θα βγει σε δημοπρασία...

----------


## commando

ηρθαν και τα δικα μου να ρωτησω ισχυουν οι οδηγιες του badge η του pajoee?

----------


## nikpanGR

> ηρθαν και τα δικα μου να ρωτησω ισχυουν οι οδηγιες του badge η του pajoee?


pajoee

----------


## commando

οντως πολυ πακετο με την τριτη επεξε το ρημαδι μου εκανε το γνωστο προβλημα να κανει reboot μετα απο 1.5 λεπτο χωρις να εχει περασει το f/w .τελοσπαντων
Επισης αν και δεν το γραφει πουθενα για WPA βαζουμε 24 νουμερα στο ASCII key για να παιξει.

----------


## dalex

...............................

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> ...


Για πες πού βρίσκουμε τα "μέσα" menu γιατί εμένα αρνείται να δεχθεί τον 24ψήφιο κωδικό που έχω βάλει σ' ένα Linksys WRT54G (με όλα τα WPA modes που υποστηρίζει αυτό). Επίσης τί ρυθμίσεις έβαλες εκεί... 




> Επισης αν και δεν το γραφει πουθενα για WPA βαζουμε 24 νουμερα στο ASCII key για να παιξει.


Για πες μας κι εσύ τί ρυθμίσεις έκανες και σε τί ap το σύνδεσες μπας και βγάλουμε άκρη...  ::  

Δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο, το δικό μου έχει:
Hardware Version: HW_V0.3.1
Software Version: SW_V1.1.0

----------


## dalex

................................

----------


## dalex

...............................

----------


## dalex

..................................

----------


## dti

> Λοιπόν,
> 
> Το συνδέω σε 5460 που είναι ρυθμισμένο ως εξής:
> 
> WPA-PSK (TKIP)
> Passphrase: NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN δηλ. 24 απανωτά νούμερα (μπορεί και γράμματα αλλά βαριέμαι να πληκτρολογώ και θεωρώ 24 αριθμούς ήδη υπερβολή!)
> 
> Στο aladino τώρα:
> 
> ...


Σ΄ευχαριστώ για την γρήγορη απάντηση Δημήτρη. Δυστυχώς εγώ δεν έχω το: 



> - Menu 5
> - UP (στο jog dial) ->* [12 - Test mode]*


Οι επιλογές στο Menu 5 σταματούν στο 11...
Στο Test Mode μπαίνω μέσω του *#8999*8378# αλλά κι εκεί δεν βρίσκω κάτι σχετικό με Wi-Fi Settings...
Φοβάμαι οτι έχω "λάθος" software version...  ::  Εσύ θυμάσαι τί είχες πριν το upgrade;

----------


## dalex

..................................

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> Λοιπόν,
> 
> Το συνδέω σε 5460 που είναι ρυθμισμένο ως εξής:
> 
> WPA-PSK (TKIP)
> Passphrase: NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN δηλ. 24 απανωτά νούμερα (μπορεί και γράμματα αλλά βαριέμαι να πληκτρολογώ και θεωρώ 24 αριθμούς ήδη υπερβολή!)
> 
> ...


εχεις  ::  pm

----------


## kinglyr

ΟΚ έφτιαξα και το δικό μου...
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον badge και τον kabaiber για το tutorial !!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

εχει κανεις δοκιμασει τα settngs για i-call γιατι παντα ζητα αριθμο ενω εκει εχουμε μονο user-pass η δεν γινεται να παιξει με i-call ?

----------


## dti

> εχει κανεις δοκιμασει τα settngs για i-call γιατι παντα ζητα αριθμο ενω εκει εχουμε μονο user-pass η δεν γινεται να παιξει με i-call ?


Υπάρχει καμιά εξέλιξη για αυτό το θέμα;

----------


## dalex

....................................

----------


## igna

> Και καμιά καινούργια version του s/w μπας και ξεπεράσουμε τις 12 ώρες standby, βγάζει-δε βγάζει μια νύχτα...


Κάτι πρέπει να παίζει με την μπαταρία σου.
Στο δικό μου μετά από μια πλήρη φόρτιση μου βγάζει ως και 3 μέρες standby.

----------


## badge

Για κοντά στο access point (στο ίδιο δωμάτιο) μου είχε βγάλει 1 ώρα και 10 λεπτά πλήρους και αδειάλειπτης ομιλίας.

Δημήτρη, συμφωνώ με τον Ιγνάτη, πρέπει κάτι να έχει η δική σου μπαταρία.

----------


## ice

Καμια μικρο-ομαδικη θα ξαναγινει?

----------


## dalex

...................................

----------


## liousis

> Είχα γράψει πιό πάνω. Το σπαστικό είναι ότι πριν κλείσει, σβήνει το display και παγώνουν τα πάντα, οπότε και στον φορτιστή να το ακουμπήσεις είναι άχρηστο. Θέλει αφαίρεση μπαταρίας γιά να επανέλθει. Όλα τα παραπάνω δείχνουν ελαττωματικό s/w.
> 
> Η μπαταρία δεν αδειάζει. Το τηλέφωνο την "κηρύσσει" άδεια στα 3.6 βολτ, πραμα απαράδεκτο, γιατι μια li-on έχει ακόμα το 65% της χωρητικότητας μέσα της σε αυτή την τάση.
> 
> Άρα παίζουν 2 τινά, τα αναφερθέντα στη προηγούμενη δημοσίευσή μου.
> 
> Σε σας, πόσα βολτ λέει με 2, 1 και κανένα bar στο display?



Καλησπέρα..Επιβαιβαιώνω και εγώ ότι έχω σχεδόν τα ίδια προβλήματα με την μπαταρία...  ::

----------


## commando

Στα 8 που εδωσα σε διαφορους γνωστους μαζι και τα 2 δικα μου δεν εχει κανεις προβλημα στη μπαταρια.

----------


## dalex

...............................

----------


## liousis

Θα ήθελα λήγη βοήθεια παρακαλώ πολύ....




> .......
> Για να το κάνουμε να δουλέψει εντός του AWMN, θα πρέπει να προσπελάσουμε τα VoIP Settings. Πατάμε λοιπόν [Menu], μετά 5, πάνω βελάκι (12 Test Mode) και 5 (VoIP Settings).
> *service domain name* -> sip.awmn
> *service domain port* -> 5060
> *expire time* -> 3600
> *proxy ip* -> sip.awmn
> *proxy port* -> 5060
> *portal server domain* -> sip.awmn
> *my SIP port* -> 5060
> ...


Ενώ έκανα όλα τα παραπάνω δεν μου κάνει το τηλεφωνάκι registration.Συνδέεται κανονικότατα με το ap μου και αφού γράφει searching στο τέλος μου βγάζει not registered...
Όπως είχα αναφέρει και παλαιότερα,από την αρχή δεν μου δούλεψε με αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις, οπότε έιχα βάλει για proxy ip & service domain name την ip 10.2.100.3 που την είχα στο sjphone και λειτουργούσε κανονικά (από ένα turtorial του spirosco) .Πριν από λιγο καιρό όμως έπαψε να κάνει registration στην συγκεκριμένη ip ( η οποία δεν απαντά σε ping...) και έτσι είμαι χωρίς voip.
Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τι φταίει.Το μόνο που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι , επειδή είμαι από Εύβοια μεριά μήπως είναι θέμα dns?

----------


## panxan

Που έχεις κάνει registration?
Ένα πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα όταν με είχε registered o sokratisg ήταν ότι παρουσιάζονταν προβλήματα στο να με καλούν ή να καλώ.
Διέγραψα. μέσα από το κατατοπιστικότατο site, την εγγραφή μου και τώρα δουλεύει σωστά
Αν έχεις κάνει κάπου registration για κοίτα να το διαγράψεις και να δοκιμάσεις ξανά γιατί όπως λέει και ο badge ...
*proxy ip* -> sip.awmn *service domain name* -> sip.awmn *portal server domain* -> sip.awmn
όλα δηλαδή στον *sip.awmn*
Παναγιώτης

----------


## liousis

Δηλαδή εάν έχω κάνει registration σε ένα asterisk ,πχ στου sokratisg, μετά δεν μπορώ να βάλω το sip.awmn (πρέπει να κάνω registration στο sip.awmn)?
Δυστυχώς με τις έννοιες αυτές δεν είμαι πολύ "οικείος" και αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό πιστεύω.Το γεγονός ότι δεν γνωρίζω από δύκτυα με δυσκολεύει πολύ να κατανοήσω κάποια turtorials καθώς και κάποιες βασικές έννοιες.Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον.Ζητάω συγνώμη εάν ρωτάω άσχετα πράγματα.Θα το παλέψω ακόμη.
Φιλικά,
Παναγιώτης.

----------


## commando

θα βαλεις αλλο νουμερο οχι το ιδιο αν εχεις κανει register σε ενα asterisk px sokratisg.Οταν γινει register το aladino σου θα το δεις απο sip.netsailor.awmn

----------


## panxan

Τι πρόγραμμα χρησιμοποιείς για voip?
Όταν πρωτοενεργοποίησες το voip σου τι είχες βάλει στα settings?
Πες μας τι σου εμφανίζει στο http://www.sip.awmn?
Εμένα για παράδειγμα δείχνει τα παρακάτω για το alladino


```
120331 sip:[email protected]:5060 Samsung / HW_V0.3.1 / FW_V1.1.0 / SW_V2.0.0
```

 Μπες και δες τι σου δείχνει για το δικό σου αριθμό
Και φυσικά όπως λέει και ο ...



> θα βαλεις αλλο νουμερο οχι το ιδιο .........

----------


## bak

Tελικά βγηκε ακρη με το ALADINO + I-CALL ? έπαιξε σε κανένα απο εσας?..

----------


## commando

οχι απλα σηκωνεις asterisk η ενα windows PBX και το βγαζεις και εξω αν εχεις στατικη ιντερνετικη για να μπαινεις και απο αλλου γιατι κανει register μονο με αριθμους.Εναλλακτικα βαλε evoice

----------


## bak

Γεια χαρα..πηρα το τηλεφωνο..πως κανω register με το ΑP ρε παιδιά? μονο ενα menu εχει που λέει register handset για να δει την βαση..ενώ οι κωδικοι *#0214*1004# . και *#8999*8378# δεν βλέπω να κανουν τιποτα..στην οθονη μου γράφει aladino1.

thanks

----------


## bak

anybody? . .  ::

----------


## bak

όλα καλα και ωραία και το τηλεφωνάκι σουπερ..

μια βοηθεια ρε παιδια..βλεπει το ap μου μονο αν το εχω ως Aladino1234 ktl αν του αλλαξω ονομα δεν βλεπει κανενα δικτιο?τι παιζει? του εκανα αναβαθμιση κανονικα..

ευχαριστώ

----------


## pajoee

Καλημέρα!
Μήπως έχεις αγοράσει το καινούργιο alladino (το οποίο νομίζω ότι είναι μαύρο...)???
Αν ναί τότε δεν ισχύουν αυτά που γράφονται εδώ.
Αν όχι δες εδώ viewtopic.php?f=104&t=34332&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=105 και ακολούθησε τις οδηγίες.
Αν και πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις να κανονίσουμε να βρεθούμε για να το flashαρουμε μαζί.

Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## bak

Του έλειπε το τελικο Reset για να παίξει !  :: 

παιζει μια χαρα τωρα..  ::  

Στα υποψιν προκειται να παραγγειλω 1-2 ακομα για ενα φιλο αν θελει κανεις κανενα ακομα ας μιλησει or ΠΜ me  :: 

Χαιρετω απαντες!!

----------


## amar

Και για όποιον θέλει να βάλει WEP παίζει μια χαρά με τα παρακάτω settings

... Up -> [11 - Wi-Fi Settings]
- OK

1- wi-fi flag [Off]
2- AUTH type [shared]
3-WPA type [none]
4, 5- EAP.. [none]
6- Encrypt type [WEP]
7- GrpEnc type [WEP104] ή [WEP40] για 128 ή 64 bit encryption ανάλογα
8, 9, 10- EAP [not set]

----------

